# PGR in the landscape - now is the time to plan for your 2019 growth regulator



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

For those who are interested in using growth regulators in the landscape, now is the time to plan ahead. The best growth regulators I have used are applied in the spring at the first sign of growth. For many of us, that is roughly 1.5 months away. I use growth regulators in the landscape because my time is limited and I have seen outstanding results. I have used two products with success in my landscaping.

1) Atrimmec PGR (dikegulac-sodium/chemical pincher) - this is a chemical pincher that I have used on a number of large ornamentals, large beds of groundcover such as asiatic jasimime, and various similar landscape plants. I do not use it for flowering plants, although it is rated for azaleas. I prefer not to pinch flowering plants if I have another product. I usually apply Attrimmec according to the label instructions after I see growth on the plant. It is not advisable to apply atrimmec before growth is visible. I will cut the plant back slightly and apply. You want to get solid coverage on the leaves. In my area, along the gulf, I require two applications a year. Farther north, where the growing season is shorter, one application is more than enough.

2) Cutless .33G (granular)(flurprimidol/gibberellic biosynthesis inhibitor) - this is a GA inhibitor that does not pinch, but rather will suppress elongation and encourage new shoot growth. I particularly like Cutless when I want to develop a thicker ornamental hardwood plant that remains the same size. I also use Cutless on flowering ornamentals, including: azaleas, knockout roses, hybrid roses. Cutless should be applied in the spring at the first sign of growth. It is granular - the recommended application is through a special granular blower, but I have used a simple hand spreader.

I do not apply Cutless and my landscape pre-emergent, Snapshot, at the same time. Snapshot should be applied earlier than first growth, at the same time you put down your first pre-emergent of the year on your lawn.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

2 years in with Attrimmec and absolutely love it. Wife actually enjoys trimming the bushes because they now grow at such a slow rit's actually manageable.


----------

